

Flask 0.9 codename Campari released today - espeed
https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask/blob/master/CHANGES

======
sho_hn
What's the latest on Python 3 support in Flask?

Edit: Why the downvote? I'm just fishing for anybody having newer info than
what's on the website out of genuine interest and because HN tends to be a
place where people would know; it's not meant as a troll.

~~~
uvtc
I'm guessing that this section of the docs
[http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/advanced_foreword/#the-status-
of...](http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/advanced_foreword/#the-status-of-python-3)
will get updated once the status changes.

~~~
batista
This very section is that worries me.

Nobody ever bothered updating it, not when the relevant WSGI spec came out,
and not when Python 3.3 announced the byte str changes that would help.

If even Django and Pyramid can have a 3 roadmap --and even implementation--,
surely Flask could too.

Seems like they just dont bother, so they put it in the backburner. Which is
mighty fine, its a volunteer project after all, but I find said document
misinforming, to say the least.

~~~
chrismsnz
FYI, the author of Flask was the same person who proposed and published the
PEP on the byte str changes.

------
amix
While Flask started as a joke I am happy to see it evolve! For me it's by far
the most focused and polished framework for Python!

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
One of the nicest things about Flask, for me, is there isn't any boilerplate.
Unlike django, I don't need a script to produce a bunch of boilerplate code
for me, just to create an app. I can type out some code, and run it. There
isn't a "required" set of files.

~~~
Herald_MJ
? web.py? Tornado? Any microframework?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yeah, I'm sure some other microframeworks do it too.

------
pixelmonkey
The CHANGELOG is ReST-formatted for Sphinx; might as well view it the way it
is meant to be viewed:

<http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/changelog/#version-0-9>

------
bsg75
Curious how Flask compares to Bottle, in terms of features, "developer
velocity", performance?

~~~
falcolas
More features (such as the included Jinja2 templating system), similar
developer velocity (built on the same principals and concepts), probably
similar performance, since both rely on external http(s) servers to handle the
heavy lifting.

The main advantage bottle holds over flask is that it's a single file that you
can import, instead of a package. Makes it very portable.

~~~
bsg75
As someone who is not a web developer, but has a need to create a few internal
apps, portable sounds like simple - exactly what I need.

My desire: (1) grab data, (2) render chart / graph, (3) display in browser

Without needs like session management, concurrency, etc., Bottle "sounds"
easier, which is mostly based on the 1 file import thing, and why I was
looking at Bottle last time I did not get this project rolling.

~~~
viscanti
You can do the "1 file thing" with either. It's enforced in Bottle but not in
Flask. I've used both and would recommend going with a Flask(web-
framework)/SQLAlchemy(database or part that "grabs data") combo that sends
JSON to a javascript chart/graph library.

You should be able to find a number of Flask/Backbone demos on github.
Checking out a few of those would be a good place to start, even though you'll
probably be scrapping backbone and just using a javascript charting library
instead.

~~~
irahul
> You can do the "1 file thing" with either.

The GP was referring to bottle.py being one file and one import, not about the
ability to have the whole app in one file.

------
mdehaan
Pretty sure they meant Campari, though choosing to put that in a flask is kind
of weird.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
For Europython i wanted something that goes with italy :)

~~~
riffraff
too bad you didn't use "grappa" that is a perfect fit for a flask :)

~~~
jroll
Grappa was version 0.7 :)

------
mfenniak
Very nice. Almost painless upgrade here; had to make one change to my custom
create_url_adapter to adjust for the possibility of request being None, but
that was a minor change and documented to boot. Flask rocks.

------
bjornsing
Slightly off topic but can't resist this little humorous spin on the Flask
README:

> Flask [...] was developed with best _intentions_ in mind.

And any bugs I guess is "the unintended consequences of good intentions...".
:)

~~~
vph
Well, the path to hell is paved with good intentions.

------
RegEx
> \- The :func:`flask.url_for` function now can generate anchors to the
> generated links.

Should clean up my templates a bit! Nice little change.

------
scorpion032
Clearly this means 1.0 is around the corner. Any specific features, changes
etc, that needs to be worked on, for 1.0?

~~~
SimonSapin
I don’t see why 1.0 should necessarily follow 0.9. The whole point of having a
dot in there is that we can make a 0.10.

That said, maybe 1.0 _is_ around the corner. But I have not seen much more
indication of that than after 0.7 or 0.8.

------
yashchandra
3 cheers for Flask. I like how simple yet powerful this framework is. So far,
I am loving it. Pretty soon looking to bootstrap one of my ideas using this
framework.

